# flat turns



## daily16 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a 96 gxe and there is a lot of bodyroll as you all know.My question is what is necessary to reduce body roll. I already have front strut bar. What else is needed coilovers,lowering springs,sway bars etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

well you basically named them all yourself


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*here you go dude*

Check out this setup you can use.......youll corner like your on rails dude trust me!
-Upgrade your shocks (KYB, AGX, Tokico) and springs to Eibach Pro-Kits or Sportlines or if youve got the loot go ground control coil overs- there the best
-Suspension Techniques Sway Bars front and rear- the best available for our cars.
-You already have a front strut Bar....thats good gotta stiffen up the rear with one in the rear- Stillen or Courtesy Nissan make one for your car.
-N-tech Control arm under brace to tie up the front control arms to the crossmember. (I got mine from motivational engineering, you can also get one from Stillen, stillens ties the control arms together but not to the crossmember.
-Energy Suspension Control Arm bushings to tighten things up.
- If you really want to stiffen the frame of the entire car, get an arospeed floor bar- normally I dont recommend anything Arospeed cause its crap but this bar sits on the floor behind the front and passenger seats and acts like a center strut bar pushing against the walls of the frame outward making it stiff, stoping a lot of the creaking. trust me I have one in my 94 B13 Sentra and it works!
You go this route and that off ramp you used to take at 45 miles an hour, youll be taking at 65 maybe 70 miles an hour! Hope this helps you dude.....Ill only recommend what I have on my own car to my fellow Nissan Brothers. Peace!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*one last thing....*

one last thing go for either a......
15x7 Inch Lightweight Rim with 205/50/15 quality tire
16x7 Inch Lightweight Rim with 205/45/16 tire
17x7 Inch Lightweight Rim with 205/40/17 tire

personally im running the 15x7 Inch setup....but am going to 17x7 Inch setup. Hope this helps.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*just curious.....*

arospeed floor brace-bolts on to the seatbelt bolts right??
did you have to cut the surrounding interior trim??
also what about the ride quality, houston roads suck and i already bent a wheel..........
thanks.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the aerospeed floor bars have 3 or 4 bolts one of which goes through the bolt at the bottom of the seat belt area. the rest I don't know. You do have to cut a small hole (bout the size of a nickel) in your carpet just like you would on a Rear strut bar. but you wont notice it since you have a bar going through it. I guess it does a good job (better than an unsightly monkey cage) but I haven't seen anyone with it in their cars.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

You want flat cornering? Stiff springs and stiff sway bars. But to control the stiff springs you'll need new shocks with more damping or otherwise you'll bounce around like a pogo stick after a while. 

Eibach Pro-kits and Sportlines are alright.... but definitely not great. You gotta go with their ERS springs. I'm running 300f/250r right now and the ride is still pretty decent. I've been thinking about a slightly higher rear rate to get rid of some of the understeer.

Now that'll get you flat cornering... good handling is another topic.

Khiem


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*handling*

Flat cornering IS good handling. Not just one But ALL suspension components must work together simultanesly to be effective with the chassis, from the springs to shocks, strut bars, sway bars, even every little bushing. By the way the arospeed floor bar does bolt into the seat belt mount at the bottom. All you have to do is drill one hole on one side and one on the other and bolt it down securely. My suggestion is to then tighten it really well in the center, you might hear some creaking but thats the floor bar pushing out against the sides of the chassis stiffening it up....which in turn is good. Peace!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

put a thin piece of cardboard (cut it to the right size) between the bar and the chassis in the area where you bolt it on. that will prevent creaking.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*nice one*

Yo 1997 Ga16DE Nice one.....Im gonna have to try that with my floor bar......guess it stops all the creaky noises huh?


----------



## daily16 (Jul 15, 2002)

Is there a good online retailer for suspension components.One carries springs but does not carry struts.One carries struts and no roll bars.One carries roll bars,struts and springs but only for 1988 mustang. What the hell....


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*ok*

ok Daily16 you want the best online retailer look no further than options auto salon their website is optauto.com. They have a lot of JDM stuff too. Summitracing.com carries Eibach springs Suspension Techniques Sway Bars, Mossyperformance.com carries a lot of stuff........NISMO Oil caps, radiator caps too! check these websites out!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: nice one*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Yo 1997 Ga16DE Nice one.....Im gonna have to try that with my floor bar......guess it stops all the creaky noises huh? *


yeah, I just thought that up off the top of my head, but It should work just fine. If you've ever taken your struts out, you'll notice that the top mount has a cardoard "gasket" between the mount and the chassis. My guess is it prevents squeeking so the same must go with something like this.


----------



## reefmonkey (Apr 28, 2004)

*Second Houston roads sucking*



azkicker0027 said:


> arospeed floor brace-bolts on to the seatbelt bolts right??
> did you have to cut the surrounding interior trim??
> also what about the ride quality, houston roads suck and i already bent a wheel..........
> thanks.....


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. I've owned an Altima for about 18 months, and in that time I've bent rims twice and had about 4 flat tires on top of that. Interestingly, though, before that I owned two Fords (Explorer, Taurus) in Houston for about 4.5 years, and had maybe 3 flats between the two of them. I think there is something about the profile of Nissan wheels that makes them especially vulnerable.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

a friend of mine, Matt93SE, made a crossbrace/tie bar slightly similar to the ones mentioned above. it ties both the lower control arms, but also bolts up to the chassis bolts holding onto the rear subframe, i'm gonna post pics soon when i can, but so far, it's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

reefmonkey said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. I've owned an Altima for about 18 months, and in that time I've bent rims twice and had about 4 flat tires on top of that. Interestingly, though, before that I owned two Fords (Explorer, Taurus) in Houston for about 4.5 years, and had maybe 3 flats between the two of them. I think there is something about the profile of Nissan wheels that makes them especially vulnerable.


I let my friend drive around with my old alloys and he drove through some ice and hit a curb at just the angle to where the rim chipped. Funny thing is, the tire is still sitting on it. It doesn't lose air or pop off. Even though, he refuses to drive on them. I was kinda pissed; I was going to put some nice winter tires on those babies.


----------

